

Google's Arizona Time is Wrong - jstreebin
https://www.google.com/search?q=arizona+time&oq=arizona+time&aqs=chrome.0.69i59j0l5.1847j0j7&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=91&ie=UTF-8

======
twotwotwo
Nah, it's confusing because Arizona (except for a Navajo reservation) doesn't
do daylight savings. So they're in sync with Mountain time now, but will be in
sync with Pacific time after DST kicks in for (most of) the rest of the
country.

------
Glyptodon
I'm in Arizona and their time matches my time...

